

Show HN: Upload pictures to Instagram from your Mac - Anobot
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id969998518

======
Ezhik
[http://i.imgur.com/C7MwHxF.png](http://i.imgur.com/C7MwHxF.png)

Free of charge, huh..

~~~
Anobot
Free of charge succeeds the object "photo effects" in the sentence, thereby
showing that that feature comes not as an in-app purchase, but free (thus, not
denoting the price of the entire product).

